

How fast do you expect CPUs to be in five years? - joelthelion

How fast do you expect CPUs to be in five years, compared to an average CPU from today, say an i5 2500 for example? In which areas of CPU design do you expect the most progress?
======
dman
Heres my armchair handwaving = 48-64 cores with a lot of dynamic speed
management. -> Have one thread going it might blaze through at 4+ GHz hopping
cores while most of the chip is gated off. If youre running many threads then
the 48-64 threads chug along at 2.5-3.5 GHz.

------
jerf
Define "fast". No joke, no sarcasm, no snark intended; you really ought to be
more specific if you want useful answers.

~~~
joelthelion
I didn't define it on purpose. Part of my question is defining what fast will
mean in five years. Will it be many more cores? A better architecture? More
MHz?

